# Thunderbolt memory card reader



## Eldar (Apr 28, 2014)

Does anyone have experience with any of the thunderbolt memory card readers?


----------



## wickidwombat (May 4, 2014)

didnt know there were any got any links?
i'm interested now
using a raw steel UDMA USB3 by hoodman at the moment
which is ok
but it sucks up a usb port on my mac so a TB crd reader would be sweet


----------



## Ripley (May 4, 2014)

wickidwombat said:


> didnt know there were any got any links?



+1


----------



## Eldar (May 4, 2014)

Here´s one. Sonnet has a few more you can find at B&H. I only have USB 2.0 on my iMac, so thunderbolt is how I can improve transfer speed. The price is a turn-off though. I was hoping someone had found something a bit cheaper, that worked.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/973464-REG/sonnet_qio_tb_qio_universal_media_reader.html


----------



## sagittariansrock (May 4, 2014)

Eldar said:


> Here´s one. Sonnet has a few more you can find at B&H. I only have USB 2.0 on my iMac, so thunderbolt is how I can improve transfer speed. The price is a turn-off though. I was hoping someone had found something a bit cheaper, that worked.
> 
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/973464-REG/sonnet_qio_tb_qio_universal_media_reader.html



How about FireWire?


----------



## Eldar (May 4, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > Here´s one. Sonnet has a few more you can find at B&H. I only have USB 2.0 on my iMac, so thunderbolt is how I can improve transfer speed. The price is a turn-off though. I was hoping someone had found something a bit cheaper, that worked.
> ...


I don´t have firewire on my iMac or MacBook, so that is not an option for me.


----------



## wickidwombat (May 4, 2014)

wtf that is a bit spendy for a card reader, i'll stick with the hoodman...


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 4, 2014)

Eldar said:


> sagittariansrock said:
> 
> 
> > Eldar said:
> ...



Geez, $1K for a card reader??

How about a Belkin Thunderbolt Express Dock? For <$200, it would give you both FireWire and USB3 ports for a variety of accessories, including fast card readers.


----------

